# Adoption in Scotland



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was wondering how the adoption process in Scotland differs from the rest of the UK (if at all?) DH and I are looking into it just now and all the threads on here seem to be mostly English. I'd like to know if theres anyone whos adopted in Scotland or are going through it just now and can give me some info. We're debating just now whether to go for donor egg IVF or just to give up on tx and start down the adoption road. Id like to know how long after fertility treatment can you start to apply for adoption. Ive read different times which vary from 6months to a year and Id like to know so that we can start to make decisions about what path we're going to take.

Jules x


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Jules,  there is a few of us based in Scotland on here. I will help if I can but I'm sure there will be someone along later who will know. I know we were told about 1 year after trying for IVF


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I had a feeling it would be around a year. We're from South Lanarkshire but not sure if different counties had different waiting times?


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

We have just sent initial enquiry form but when I spoke to SW on phone she took a detailed history from us both but said nothing about having to wait?? We are from south Lanarkshire too, let you know how we get on xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Jules,


There are some of us from Scotland. Most las say 6-12 months but you don't know til you call and inquire (our check their websites). The wait between tx and starting adopt process can feel like a lifetime however this wait is normally for the right reasons.


Only you can decide about de or if adoption is your path. My personal stance was whether I felt tx would work where adoption has its uncertainties re the process but the outcome is more certain if that makes sense.


There is no harm in inquiring on both options so you have all the facts. Feel free to pm me if you have any specific Qs re Scottish process and I will try and assist.


G xox


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Jules

You might want to take a look a this thread, too. It's a bit old but may be helpful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268374.msg4574243#msg4574243

Martha


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

I think we were told 6 months to a year not sure if different la's are different where abouts are you? And everyone else? W are in the borders and as far as I know there are only two couples going through the adoption process at the mo! 
I agree with gertie tho you have to be sure what of you want to go down xx


----------



## Sparkle JJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi 

Another one from South Lanarkshire too!  We're recently approved, drop me a message if you would like any info and I'll try and help best I can.

M


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I decided to call today and have a chat about everything. They were so nice and extremely helpful. I got told that with south Lanarkshire there is no time put on when u can start with adoption after fertility treatment. She said as long as you feel you're 100% finished with treatment and know for definite that adoption is the path for you.

It's still very early days for us and we still have a lot to talk about. We're definitely going to make sure we get as much info on both Egg donation and adoption and then decide from there. 

I appreciate your help and I'll check out that link  

Jules x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jules, It might help you if you went along to one of the adoption information evenings.  We went along to one of them in November and had our first prep course yesterday.  The information evening def gives you alot more information and you get a dvd to take away and watch as well.


We're in Glasgow.


Michelle x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,


DH and I have been TTC for almost 5 years. We have endured a very rough rollercoaster ride during our 3 attempts at IVF PGD.  We are coming to the end of our final cycle (which almost never happened twice).


Some people will think it's inappropriate for me to post while being in my 2WW but please let me be clear I do not view adoption as 'the next best thing'. DH and I have agreed that we won't be doing another IVF cycle. If we are lucky for this little embie to stick we will still go ahead with adoption to help extend the lovely family we so long to build.


I have purchased some adoption books as I feel research is the 1st step. Last year I received adoption packs from two local authorities. I am interested in both domestic and international adoption.


How long did it take you from IVF to Adoption?


Thank you in advance xx


----------



## Tanya1979 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all, I am new to this site, so still learning how it works, so pls forgive me any errors I may make.
DH(36) and I(33) have been married for just over 5 years, and been ttc for most of them, I was diagnosed with pcos, in my early 20's, and subsequently as a side effect have a weight issue, as well as being on all the meds, we could not concieve, we then began clomid we did two cycles, but it just did not agree with me. that is when we decided to adopt.

we began the process in june of 2009, and we were finally approved in october 2012, at last it took us sooooooo much longer as we are south african and needed umpteen papers from back home but it is all worth it now, we are now waiting, to go to a linking meeting for a 2year old boy, we are so excited.

it is a long hard soul searching process, but believe me it is worth it, knowing you are going to have someone to love, its an amazing feeling being at the point we are  now, it was an amazing journey, and still is,  we looked at the entire process as a pregnancy, each visit we had was instead of a scan, when we were approved it was the start of labour, ( just a very very long labour) but if you don't see the lighter side to it, it will get to you, but its worth it......

chat to you all soon.
god bless
Tanya


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Tanya

Wow it sounds like you've had quite a journey (or labour!) but worth every minute to be where you are now! What an exciting time for you both. I originally started this post as dh and I were deciding whether to have one last shot at treatment or to stop it all and start looking into adoption. After a lot of careful thinking we've decided one last and very final IVF and if it doesn't work then we 'll call it a day and hopefully begin the adoption process. 

I wish you lots of happy times ahead with your adoption journey. 

Jules


----------



## Tanya1979 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Jules, 
I wish all the luck in the world and hope you do get your BFP, but if not go for adoption, and any advice i can share i will.

good luck, sending baby dust your way


----------



## Iced_Sliced79 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Jules,

My situation was kind of different as after 12 years of suffering with PCOS and constant hormone treatments, my BMI was to high for IVF.  I was told to work on reducing it and go back when I had lost a couple of stone.  In the mean time I tried chinese medicines & accupuncture to help the PCOS but nothing worked.  In this time 2 of my friends who were going through IVF had very bad experiences and became seriously ill making me doubt IVF.  At that point DH and I decided that having a family was more important than having a pregnancy and began our adoption journey.

That was in December 2010, we were approved in November 2012 (had a few hick up's along the way) and are glad to say we have matching opanel on Monday 25th March!!!

Hope all works out whatever you decide


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know legal fee costs and if we pay or la does. Just trying to budgets costs. I am going through Glasgow


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

As far as i know our la will pay for the fees not sure if thats the same for everyone else though xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Some las will only pay when it's a contested case or extenuating circumstances. We are paying in our case.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Iced sliced, thanks for that . Also how exciting for you, the 25th will be here before you know it! Good luck with everything x


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for info. Will ask Sw next time he visits


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

South Lanarkshire only cover costs if adoption contested, we were told about 1000 but they expect you to take a year off work so need to budget for that too xx


----------



## Daizy (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in Scotland. Our LA (who are/were part of a consortium) paid all of our legal costs.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks all. I am going through Glasgow. Have good adoption pay at work so with adoption pay, holidays and time I have saved up I have around 9 months at normal pay so am planning to take year off. And we are planning to re do our back garden which will be a few thousand so just making sure I have budgeted for everything as best I can


----------



## Mojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I am presently going through the home study phase, in Aberdeen. 
We have been asked to create life books (telling a potential child about us and our home) for a 3-4 year old, 5-6 year old and an 8-9 year old. This is one of our tasks to complete/hoop to jump/or box to tick!
Anyhow, any advice on how to make them different for the age groups would be very much appreciated.
Mojo


----------



## Iced_Sliced79 (Oct 22, 2012)

Re the Legal Fee's, 

We are in West Dunbartonshire and social worker said they never used to pay the 'infant' adoption fee's unless it was contested, however they have changed it all just in the last year which was confirmed at the Matching Panel - we are also getting start up costs covered although we don't know how much.

Hope this helps,


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies just wondered how everyone was getting on with their adoption journey?
x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi, we are in fife and have just completed home study. We go to panel in September and initially made our first phone call in may last year so has taken forever it feels just to get here.

We have 1 birth ds and are looking to adopt 1 child age 1-4. Have found the home study fine, few emotional moments but on the whole not as scary as I thought it would be.

What stage are you all at ?


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

We were approved in March so just waiting for a link! we are in the borders x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hope your match comes soon xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Just started home study x

Good luck to everyone in their journeys xx


----------

